# bootcamp problème installation



## QuickPwn (1 Février 2021)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je souhaite installer windows 10 via bootcamp mais je recontre un souci.

En effet, lorsque je souhaite installer windows, j'ai cette erreur : "Un problème est survenu lors de la lecture du fichier ISO de Windows 10. Veuillez utiliser un autre fichier ISO."

L'iso est impeccable, aucun souci de ce côté.
J'ai essayé de désactiver le SIP et de tester > toujours le même problème.
J'ai vu qu'une personne avait testé en utilisant le compte root et ça avait marché. le problème c'est qu'en suivant la doc Apple, je n'ai à aucun moment la possibilité d'activer le compte root pour essayer...

J'ai essayé d'installer bootcamp via Mojave, je me confronte à un problème de partition. Je pense que c'est due au fait que Mojave ne reconnait pas ma partition Big Sur et du coup cela  échoue.

Du coup, franchement, je sèche si une âme charitable peu m'aider c'est avec joie !

Merci par avance.

EDIT : Problème résolu, j'ai simplement renommé mon image iso et ça fonctionne... Ne me demandez pas pourquoi......
Pourtant, le nom de l'image disque d'origine ne comportait aucun caractère particulier...

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport dans la section macOS


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2021)

QuickPwn a dit:


> L'iso est impeccable, aucun souci de ce côté.


Officiellement, le nom exact du fichier .iso en 64 bits est *Win10_20H2_v2_French_x64.iso*


QuickPwn a dit:


> EDIT : Problème résolu, j'ai simplement renommé mon image iso et ça fonctionne... Ne me demandez pas pourquoi......
> Pourtant, le nom de l'image disque d'origine ne comportait aucun caractère particulier...


Ah oui, et tu as fait quoi exactement, une extension différente, autre ?


----------

